# Hunter Thermostat 40135



## achu2096 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a Hunter Thermostat 40135 and when i replaced the battery the thermostat wouldnt turn off when it got to the set temperature. i thought that it messed up the relays in the thermostat so i went and bought a new thermostat(same model) All i did was turn off the furnace and replaced the thermostat and not the backplate. I left the backplate wired since it was working correctly before i replaced the battery.

Once I replaced the thermostat it wont turn on my heater or AC. It will however turn on and off the fan. If i put my old one back on then it will turn both on but wont turn them off when i get to a the set temperature. 

I dont have a Multimeter or i would check to see if the 24v source is working correctly.

Any help would be appreciated. Im tired of turning on and off the thermostat manually.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.hunterair.com/ssi/pdf/hunter/40135-owners-manual.pdf

According to the Owner's Manual (pages 17&18) the thermostat needs to be set for the type of system you have. HG is for gas and HE is electric.


----------

